# "American Blackout" by National Geographic



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Maybe this is an old topic - just let me know if it is. But I just watched it (a little over an hour) on youtube. I thought it was pretty well done and very thought provoking. I thought it was interesting that the prepper family made some big mistakes - like not forming relationships with neighbors ahead of time. Also having all their fuel so readily accessible in one place. The guy had plans, but he was not a negotiator and didn't seem to think outside the plan very well, except in a moment of crisis when he put is own life at risk. It also begged the question about how willing one would be to actually shoot someone else over a bucket of wheat or a can of gas. I totally defend the right to protect one's property and family against aggressive intruders who are threatening serious harm. But honestly, how about a neighbor who is begging for water or food? And as the show did state in one broadcast, laws are still in effect and law breakers will be punished when it is all over.

The best person in the whole show, IMHO, was the kid in the elevator who used his wits and whatever was available to get out. He brought immediate cohesion among strangers, and was always thinking innovatively. Using his head is what saved him. I think the show demonstrated that survival not only depends on preps, but also on quick, creative thinking outside the box, and being flexible as a situation changes. Any thoughts or is this already a dead topic?


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Yes this was a discussion when it aired on TV several months ago. I wish they would have made it longer and went into more detail to give people a good idea about what to expect. Certainly not it's going to be over in a couple days and all of a sudden everything is ok again


----------



## machinejjh (Nov 13, 2012)

It was ok. Noticed a lot of mistakes made, but overall it was good for entertainment not a primer on surviving.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

No, definitely not a primer on survival, but maybe get some more people thinking about having some basic supplies at home. Going from neighborhood freezer BBQs on Day 1 to systematic looting of apartment buildings/residences by Day 10 is probably right on target.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

In some neighborhoods it's hard to get to know your neighbors.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

good show, freaked the hell out of me as a storm knocked out power to my area when I was half way through it .... lots of mistakes/fantasy in the show but a good watch

on the note of shit happening in the middle of a show, a few years ago I was watching the day after tomorrow on the box, and the tsunami scene in the movie, a warning broadcast for a tsunami came up affecting the eastern seaboard of Australia..... (since qld is a north east state of oz...) just something random to share, don't watch disaster movies with me


----------



## bushrat (Oct 21, 2013)

Yep, been around several prepping sites for some time. It has its good points, but at the same time there were serious flaws in my opinion. It can act as an eye opener, but in some ways I believe it will be worse than they portray in some instances.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm the kind of man that wouldn't harm a mouse,but if I catch someone breaking in my house......


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

For the Mrs's Pleasure


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Don't forget to click on "Junior's" version of Skynyrd.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

It was a show I presented my class. I was most intrigued at one cadet unhappy that I showed it. It became clear he was struggling financially and woefully unprepared. Sad thing is he was dismissed half way thru. Negatively I'd label him a proud member of an entitled class. We saw very little of how the masses would react. You know those completely dependent on our society. For them it will be worse. A state of madness I suspect would occur quite quickly when water and food are tough to come by.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Some won't notice until it affects their drug supply.......


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

It all ended well, Oh happy days. life is good again. I'm reading a book now called Grid down. The HOA president is going around the sub division trying to take inventory of all usable items in your house to donate to the HOA subdivision. 


MOLON LABE


----------

